# Official Game Thread: Chicag @ Dallas 7:30pm FSNSW / CSN-CHI / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *HIGHNOON AT DALLAS* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (22-22) (7-12 on road) @ Dallas Mavericks (31-15) (17-8 at home) 









American Airlines Center, Tuesday Febuary 8th, 2005
Chicago @ Dallas 7:30pm	FSNSW / CSN-CHI / NBALP*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> Georgetown-6'9-HARRINGTON <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*Arizona-6'2-TERRY <> Wisconsin-6'7-FINLEY <> Wake Forrest-6'7-HOWARD <> Würzburg-7'0-NOWITZKI <> Mississippi State-6'11-DAMPIER*


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Mavericks by 30


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Bulls are dying for a win against Dallas, cuz of last game...and their 3 game losing streak...

Prediction:

Bulls 94
Dallas 93

(ya that's the reverse of the scores from last game :grinning: :yes: )


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

BenDengGo, remember that Antonio Davis was just placed on the IL, so it'll likely be Othella starting at PF. There's also a chance that the starting lineup gets shuffled a bit...could it finally be Gordon time? :gopray:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

we stand a chance. The clippers beat the and so did the Pacers and Philly in their last seven. 










I hope the Bulls have something in store for them after that loss we suffered at home.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!


They must not have got BabySluggo's memo that Hinrich sucks.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Pros:
Dirk is not 100%
Stack might not play
Daniels is out


Mavs 104
Bulls 95


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Bulls play inspired basketball and remind us of the January team. The last Dallas game pissed me off, and I want blood!

Bulls 107
Dallas 99


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas Mavericks game thread 

El Chapu, whats wrong with Dirk?


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

Bullls win by a squeaker.










"You Can DO IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!"


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Dallas Mavericks game thread
> 
> El Chapu, whats wrong with Dirk?


He probably got diarrhea. :grinning:


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

It's the BIG PAYBACK SUCKA!!!!!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Krazy!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, finally someone realizes the fine photo shop work i did,


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Mavs 103

Bulls 95

Eddy with 20


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

>><B>The Bulls are planning to wear their white uniforms at tonight's road game, because the Mavs will use a dark alternate uniform.</b><<


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

107










100


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

102










101


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

104










86


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

101










94


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

haven't predicted against the bulls yet:










96











86


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> haven't predicted against the bulls yet:
> 
> 
> ...


The pattys vs the old coots?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

115








93


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> The pattys vs the old coots?


those, my friend, are not pattys.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Don Nelson will be returning to the sideline tonight to coach the Mavs. Avery Johnson went 7-3 in his 10 games as coach.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Maybe the home whites will do good for the Bulls. Why do the Mavs have so many crazy uniform concoctions? The other day I saw them wearing their throwbacks for like the 3rd or 4th time this season.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/clubhouse?team=chi

I think we are due for a win, we haven't played well for a while (even the last 2 wins)

Bulls 100
Mavs 97

Vegas has Mavs by 9.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Whose gonna guard Dirk?  

Othella?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> Whose gonna guard Dirk?
> 
> Othella?


That's the question about 90% of NBA coaches have to figure out when playing the Mavs. Outside of KG, I'm not sure who in the entire league can actually match up with Dirk, let alone shut him down. Tyson will defend him alot I'm sure, but that will also result in alot of foul calls (Dirk always draws them, and Tyson is always suseptible). Free throw differential is a key stat to this game.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I think Deng should get a chance to guard Dirk - he has that freakish wingspan and enough quickness to do a decent job. If I were Skiles, I'd consider using Deng and Noc together a fair amount, and let one of them guard Dirk and the other guard Howard or whoever the SF is. And give Tyson some time on Dirk, too. I don't think we should give Harrington heavy minutes tonight, as there's really no one he matches up well with in Dallas's heavy rotation - Dirk and Damp are their frontcourt. Damp's too big, Dirk's too good.

Given how our defense has regressed and our offense is so maddeningly streaky, I don't see a win in the cards, but I hope they'll battle.

Dallas 106
Bulls 99


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Notre Dame up over BC. UMich up on Illinois. Both games are at the half. Might have to keep an eye on these until the game starts.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Krazy!!!</b>!
> Bullls win by a squeaker.
> 
> 
> ...


I agree!

and I also believe my nascent start Reiner campaign will light a fire under soft Eddy Curry!


start Reiner! Its good in and of itself!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Bulls will come strong!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

tip off is next!!!!!!!!!!!let's start kicking some mavs asses!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dont let nowitzki drive to the basket.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeee by kirk


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

othela witha shooting touch.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice pass curry.:sigh:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

chandler x nowitzki


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

quick two fouls om nowitzki


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

othella draw dirk's 2nd foul!!!!!!nice job big man


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

curry has to show up!!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Fast break three for dirk. Good thing he has two early fouls.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Props to Othella. The guy can shoot.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Curry must bring some inside game.nd not put too many turnovers on the line.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ben gordon in early


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice dunk by luol!!!!!!!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Bout time Gordon came in earlier , Duhon is useless! 
Another thing its funny how scouts said luol weakness or worry was how non athletic he was, he has had his share of dunks this season hahah


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

this dallas team surely can score from outside.better put some pressure on them.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice score by curry game tied.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gotta shoot at the buzzer.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Where can iview live stats online? NBa.com is being SLOW As and cbs sportsline is stuffen up?
HELP


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

two quick fouls o ben.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

nice defensive team effort in the 1st quarter excpt from to?how much?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ben gordon goes by everybody!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls stablishing some defense.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

wheres Reiner? Skiles you MORON! 

OMG the humanity! what are you waiting for Skiles? Get a freaking clue!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dunk by deng game tied


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

reiner in


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee for duhon


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Q: What's the next best thing after the Reiner vs. Zhi Zhi epic?


A: Reiner vs. Bradley


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

du for threeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Deng having a great game, he is everywhere.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

What the hell, Reiner always gets that call!
:upset:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee for gordon!!!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> What the hell, Reiner always gets that call!
> :upset:


well, we ARE on the road...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nowitzki draw a four point play on nocioni.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by gordon again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Gee whiz...that Gordon's a great burst scorer alright...


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Dirk is owning Noc.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

ben on fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon 8 points on 3 FGA


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon is starting to heat up.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Gordon is starting to heat up.


I hope skiles leave him on court


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Gordon 8 points on 3 FGA


Hinrich 3 points on 4 fga


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Reiner out. Skiles doesn't know what he's doing


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

luol another big play. two plus foul.makes the ft


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> Reiner out. Skiles doesn't know what he's doing


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

as much as i hate to admit it, the bulls are actually playing better without Hinrich.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

TYSON HIT YOUR DAMN FREE THROWS.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> Reiner out. Skiles doesn't know what he's doing


I thought we were trying to win, Skiles, what a joke.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

LEG FLAILING FURY.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice rebound and dunk by chandler!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Skiles is a moron if he is going to keep Griffin in there at PF when you have Dampier and Dirk in.


----------



## Fanoxy (Jan 26, 2005)

Long Nite Ahead


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

great board by chandler.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

that was great. Chandler is dominating


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Chandler sounds great...and who says Deng isn't athletic?  

Weee!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Couples good plays in a row right there


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kirk is hurting. 1-5 FG. He needs to get some confidence in his shot by making some.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

what a game by luol!!!!!!!!!!!!! 15 points,7 boards already!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we just have to put a little bit more husle on the d, we are already making some stops on them.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler with 4 offensive boards.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> what a game by luol!!!!!!!!!!!!! 15 points,7 boards already!!!!!!!!!!!!


This is why he needs to play more....he's a huge factor today.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Polish Crossover!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Kirk's shot getting worse.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hinrich shooting poorly.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> The Polish Crossover!


Pfft...Pike has too much and1 in his game. I've been saying it for years.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Hinrich is starting to piss me off with his slump.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich is continuing to suck.... what is this his 6th straight game where he can't hit open shots?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

These ref's are out to get Reiner.
Its because they don't want another Shaq on their hands, so they're getting on him right from the beginning.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

We are gonna be surprised whenever hinrich has a good game rather than when he has a bad game from now on. That is not a very good sign.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

****! kirk is a piece of worthless junk who can't shoot worth a lick to save his ****ing life!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> These ref's are out to get Reiner.
> Its because they don't want another Shaq on their hands, so they're getting on him right from the beginning.


Ha...reference noted.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> These ref's are out to get Reiner.
> Its because they don't want another Shaq on their hands, so they're getting on him right from the beginning.


I can't believe my eyes


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> ****! kirk is a piece of worthless junk who can't shoot worth a lick to save his ****ing life!


He is playing bad but he is not a ''piece of junk''.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

twolves falling apart,losing by 23 in memphis


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

He's still helluva overrated.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> ****! kirk is a piece of worthless junk who can't shoot worth a lick to save his ****ing life!


trade him for Swin Cash


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>svanacore</b>!
> He's still helluva overrated.


Reiner?

Doubtful, you have to _not_ be living up to the hype to be overrated.
And we all know thats not happening.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> Reiner?
> ...


talking about Kirk


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


when placed well, that gets me to laugh. 

:laugh:


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

Nice pass by Othella to Curry! 

OT Another win for the ILLINI against my blue tongiht. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hinrich too cold.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

othella can score!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Hinrich ''the giant killer'' misses again. Wtf is going on?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

fine feed to othella to curry dallas by four.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hinrich 1-9( that´s killing us)


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

third foul on nowitzki.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

deng is hot.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

feed deng!!!!!!!!!!finley can't match his energy


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Othella was just guarding finley. But anyway, can othella shoot the **** out of the ball or what?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

othela with a good shot.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

DEEEEENNNNNG!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gordon in. deng is hottt


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by luol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

curry with a score plus foul!!!! bulls by 2 finley with four fouls!!!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Deng, when's the last time he had a big game like this ? May not happen very much but when he blows up, it's big.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> curry with a score plus foul!!!! bulls by 2 finley with four fouls!!!


Of course he cannot cash in on the _free_ throw.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

What gives lately with Kirk? Any answers? This is the worst slump I've seen from him in a while.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Deng is showing the coach what he can do if he stays on the floor!!!
He usually gets sit for too long periods of time especially in second half


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Why is duhon shotting 27 foot three pointers?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeee by gordon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm so glad we drafted Gordon and Deng.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeee by gordon!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>YearofDaBulls</b>!
> I'm so glad we drafted Gordon and Deng.


fire paxson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!fire paxson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

i wonder if tyson was better ft shooter


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> i wonder if tyson was better ft shooter


He was doing so well for like a ten game time span and seems to have lost it tonight.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

miss here, the score there..


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Ben gordon shooting two.makes first and second .bulls by four.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

deng with a good layup plus foul, 5th foul on finley.makes the ft bulls by five.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

allright, this is ridiculous :laugh:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Deng has a double double, 27 and ten. New career high for him tonight with the 27.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

OT: But Mike James made 8 3PT shots in their win over Boston.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dallas missing a lot of good shots.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Hinrich nails a three when we needed it most. Thank you.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by kirk!!!!!!! out of the cold.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice dunk by luol uauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu bulls by eight.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

That dunk by deng was monstrous. Double digit lead at this point and time of the game sounds extremly nice.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Just one thing to say -

Holy SHIZNIT!!!!:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Assuming we hold on, this makes up for the loss to Boston.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Fire Pax!

Fire Skiles!

Blow up the team!

Skiles can't coach!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Luol really picked up for us tonight what en efffort!!!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Deng!!!!!!!!!!!

:rbanana:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> Assuming we hold on, this makes up for the loss to Boston.


Or to Dallas....


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Andres with only 5 mins tonight.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Skiles not playing Reiner enough. What a nincompoop! 

this guy cannot coach :upset:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> 
> 
> Or to Dallas....


I was thinking February, but take your pick


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> 
> 
> Or to Dallas....


:yes:

I was worried about this game...

I thought we'd lose this one because we made it so close the first time and because it was clear Dallas didn't play their best that game. 

NOW, though, I think it's clear that at least part of the reason they're not playing their best again tonght is BECAUSE of the matchup with the Bulls defense...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

this game isnt over yet, dallas can nail threes


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...


Yes, and it's nice to finally see the D come to play tonight.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Struggling to concentrate on homework while waiting for updates, pleeease win bulls!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice pass from hinrich to curry and the dunk, bulls by ten


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Reiner can't learn from the bench idiot Skiles!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammm


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> Reiner can't learn from the bench idiot Skiles!!!


Sarcasm?


Surely you aren't serious......


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Man, when did Kirk become so clutch?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hinrich is really helping us now bulls by 6 with 40.secs to go


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Its the total incapacity to deal with winning syndrome


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Kirk turning it up! Gotta give him some credit for keeping his poise and confidence this game.

Great game by everyone!

Our D is back, Mavs won't hit 100.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Good thing Hinrich is garbage and can't produce in crunchtime.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Just hang on.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

And why isn't Jason Terry in the 3-pt. Shootout? 

Golly.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Time to fire Pax and Skiles, trade Hinrich.....etc, etc, etc.....


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice pass from duhon to curry. bulls by 6


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

We just can't keep winning. Its just not us, right?


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice play by Du and Curry.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Let's hear it for the Basketballboards.net player of the game: 


LUOL DENG


:rbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :banana:


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

With the slam by Curry it is lights out, what a win, I was sure thinking they would go down tonight, but man this win could turn around this whole road trip.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Ye of little faith!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

> And why isn't Jason Terry in the 3-pt. Shootout?


And what about gordon????????????!!!!!!!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> Sarcasm?
> ...


he's not playing my favorite player. I'm smarter than he is, and I can coach him under a table


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

BULLS WIN BULLS WIN BULLS WIN!!!


:jump: 

:rbanana:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Good thing Hinrich is garbage and can't produce in crunchtime.


Lets not get carried away. This is not the norm from him.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Job well done. Best game I've seen in a while.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> he's not playing my favorite player. I'm smarter than he is, and I can coach him under a table


OKay...I get it. :laugh:


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

The glass is half empty, the glass is half empty!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

The Bulls match up really well with Dallas and it showed again tonight. Great game by the Bulls


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

We won, really? No kidding, must have missed it while *****ing about Skiles and the team


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

First win against Dallas since December of 1997  

:rbanana:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> Lets not get carried away. This is not the norm from him.


Sarcasm, my man!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Errm, what/who are you guys responding to when you're saying "the glass if half empty" or the infamous "Fire Pax, Fire Skiles" crap ?

It's silly to take in-game comments like "Kirk sucks" so seriously. Some people probably see it as a space to comment on it like you would to your friends when you're watching a game. 

Chill, kids.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Tyson with 15 boards (8 offensive) in 27min, he was active, Deng stole the show from everybody 30pts 11boards, bulls held dallas to 37% shooting and grab 56 boards to Dallas's 40.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> First win against Dallas since December of 1997
> 
> :rbanana:


I think they meant first win at dallas since then. Since we beat the mavericks at home this year.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

^^^It did look like a win...didn't it


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Does chill just apply to us who want to sit back and enjoy the win or does also apply to all the guys who constantly post the fire Pax/Skiles/trade Hinrich crap anytime the team is less than absolutely perfect as they want it to be?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Sarcasm, my man!


Man you can tell I haven't been around here in a while....need to get my HS internet back up.....


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> ^^^It did look like a win...didn't it


It was but he said. 



> First win against Dallas since December of 1997


... and we beat them this year.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KwaZulu</b>!
> Does chill just apply to us who want to sit back and enjoy the win or does also apply to all the guys who constantly post the fire Pax/Skiles/trade Hinrich crap anytime the team is less than absolutely perfect as they want it to be?


THey are joking, and poking fun at some of our more "colorful" posters. Relax. Be happy the bulls won, and the losing streak is over.

I was beginning to have that "oh no, here we go again feeling", prior to tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What a great win. The Bulls shot lights out in the fourth quarter. 

The entire game was pretty boring. no ups and downs. 

There was no interior defense for Dallas and Luol had a sensational game. He looked like the Luol from the beginning of the season. 

Eddy flying like a forward was a sight to see and Kirk shakes off any of this "shooting slump" crap. Gordon had some clutch shots and Tyson really had an impact. Nocioni couldn't keep up with Dirk so Skiles brought in Chandler to match up with nowitzki and proved to be a crucial move. he took away some boards and just him there scared off some seemingly easy transition basket. 

The night belonged to the entire team.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KwaZulu</b>!
> Does chill just apply to us who want to sit back and enjoy the win or does also apply to all the guys who constantly post the fire Pax/Skiles/trade Hinrich crap anytime the team is less than absolutely perfect as they want it to be?


So I guess part of the enjoyment of the win is to bark at some imaginary people ? Yer showin' us dawg !


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Users Browsing Forum: (L.O.B, MagillaGorilla, Rhyder, smARTmouf, DaBullz, The Truth, darlets, cracker2350, victor_vc, ryzmah, pmtan99, airety, pigeonbreast, popeye12, The 6ft Hurdle, best2424, cwalkmanuel, jnrjr79, lister333, ballafromthenorth, BabyBlueSlugga7, KwaZulu, sp00k, spongyfungy, VincentVega, MGoBlue4, greekbullsfan, CiMa, Illstate2, fleetwood macbull, rose1111, evalam23, Colombian BULL Fan, KHinrich12, atlbull, Jayhawk12, Qwst25, BealeFarange, FrankTheTank, ~~~, byrondarnell66, bullsville, Sir Patchwork, El Chapu)


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*23 wins!* 

:yes: 

k4e gimme an exclamation point back!


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

I am enjoying the win, as I have done repeatedly before, but some people don't seem to be able to shift out of the mindset from our 6 years of losing. I don't care how ugly or great they look winning, I just want them to win. And seeing a bunch of young guys, led by some hardnosed vets, who have been written off by most pundits, beginning to win consistently is very satisfying. After 6 long years Pax and Skiles are turning it around, despite the barrage of criticism from some quarters on this board. I, for one am just glad its happening. And I am enjoying it. I'm just perplexed as to why some other diehard Bulls fans who have suffered through these last 6 years can't seem to enjoy it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> Users Browsing Forum: (L.O.B, MagillaGorilla, Rhyder, smARTmouf, DaBullz, The Truth, darlets, cracker2350, victor_vc, ryzmah, pmtan99, airety, pigeonbreast, popeye12, The 6ft Hurdle, best2424, cwalkmanuel, jnrjr79, lister333, ballafromthenorth, BabyBlueSlugga7, KwaZulu, sp00k, spongyfungy, VincentVega, MGoBlue4, greekbullsfan, CiMa, Illstate2, fleetwood macbull, rose1111, evalam23, Colombian BULL Fan, KHinrich12, atlbull, Jayhawk12, Qwst25, BealeFarange, FrankTheTank, ~~~, byrondarnell66, bullsville, Sir Patchwork, El Chapu)


boards behaving very well. way to go admins!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

We are now 10-2 in our last 12 vs the West.

That's impressive.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> I think they meant first win at dallas since then. Since we beat the mavericks at home this year.


No we didn't. We lost by one point in that game

http://www.nba.com/games/20041213/DALCHI/boxscore.html


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Looks like I missed a nice win by the Bulls! 

Glad to see it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Highlights coming up.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> *23 wins!*
> 
> :yes:
> ...


make it bolded red :grinning:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Highlights coming up.


Can't wait for Deng's dunk on Dampier....


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> *23 wins!*
> 
> :yes:
> ...



*23 wins!*


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> No we didn't. We lost by one point in that game
> ...


I stand corrected. I was thinking of the timberwolves game.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Bulls match last season win total. 

I'm sure glad Paxson had a hidden agenda!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles postgame


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> Istand corrected. I was thinking of the timberwolves game.


I <i>feel</i> like we won that game too. We got jobbed by the refs in that one

That just made this win (on the road no less) much sweeter...


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> *23 wins!*


I meant k4e should give you a bolded red exclamation point. But i like what you've done here too


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls Highlights

about when did Curry turnaround on Dampier? I can't recall.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Bulls Highlights


awesome!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Bulls Highlights
> 
> about when did Curry turnaround on Dampier? I can't recall.


Let's hear it for Basketballboards.net poster of the night: 

SPONGYFUNNY 

:rbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :banana:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Bulls Highlights
> 
> about when did Curry turnaround on Dampier? I can't recall.


http://scores.nba.com/games/20050208/CHIDAL/PlayByPlayPrint.html

<b>4th quarter....</b>
(9:11) [CHI 79-78] Curry Slam Dunk Shot: Made (14 PTS)
(9:11)	[DAL] Dampier Foul: Shooting (4 PF)
(9:11)	[CHI] Curry Foul: Technical (3 PF)


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Spongy,

Thanks for the vidz and mp3s. That Deng dunk was bad ***!!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Bulls Highlights
> 
> about when did Curry turnaround on Dampier? I can't recall.


Thanks for the highlights!  I can't believe the coverage that channel gives on basketball.. our Canadian channels do such a minimal effort on basketball highlights its ridiculous.. i wish i got the american sports channels..


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ballafromthenorth</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the highlights!  I can't believe the coverage that channel gives on basketball.. our Canadian channels do such a minimal effort on basketball highlights its ridiculous.. i wish i got the american sports channels..


Just put it on the The Score and you'll see the highlights of every game. You do have the The Score don't you?


And I have to agree with the one poster who said we match up well with the Mavs. They're strictly a jump shooting team and pretty soft to boot. It seems the more physical the opponent, the more the Bulls struggle, especially where the guard play is concerned. Boston (GP and Pierce) and NJ (Kidd and Carter) were examples of this. All the more reason to get a bigger SG.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Bulls Highlights
> 
> about when did Curry turnaround on Dampier? I can't recall.


The man Spongy!

some Deng Dynemite


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Some nice pics of the game.


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Krazy!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...I wasn't too far off on my prediction.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap, I DID call the right score...

except I had the teams reversed.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> *23 wins!*
> 
> :yes:
> ...












oh yah


----------

